# Goodbye Doggie!



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I had to have my Jack Russell Millie put to sleep last night. She had been her usual (mad) self all day but just lay in one position, late yesterday afternoon. She tried to shuffle but could not get comfortable. My daughter,( a trainee vet nurse ) popped over and we had to take her to the vet. It seemed that she had an aggressive cancer on her spleen and was so "flat" that nothing could be done. I shall miss her dearly.










Goodbye Millie.

Mike


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

tixntox said:


> I had to have my Jack Russell Millie put to sleep last night. She had been her usual (mad) self all day but just lay in one position, late yesterday afternoon. She tried to shuffle but could not get comfortable. My daughter,( a trainee vet nurse ) popped over and we had to take her to the vet. It seemed that she had an aggressive cancer on her spleen and was so "flat" that nothing could be done. I shall miss her dearly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your loss Mike. You don't realise just how much a part of the family your dog becomes. I nearly lost my dog to parvo earlier this year and that was bad enough. I can only imagine how you feel.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m very sorry to hear of your loss Mike, Millie was obviously well loved.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Commiserations.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Rotten news....sorry to hear of your families loss of a good friend and companion.


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Its a hard time mate, but she certainly looks like she's content and well loved.

Mark


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

I feel for you. The consolation is you have given a wonderful life to a pet, friend and member of your family.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear this, pets are part of the family

Martin..............


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Its a real kick in the nads when that happens 

The only consolation is that neither her, or your families suffering was drawn out for an extended period of time.

Hopefully you'll meet again at rainbow bridge.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Mike

Best regards to you and yours

George


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You have my sympathy on the loss of your good friend, take it easy Mike.:wink1:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Realy sorry to hear that and I know how devastating it can be as lost my Dogue de Bordeaux in March of this year. Still looking round to see where he is or looking up at the window where he used to stand when I came home.  

It's a very sad time.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Sad news Mike , I can feel your pain we lost one of our pointers in a road accident three weeks ago now , its amazing how attached you become to them , and how much it hurts when there gone.

Andy


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm still going to the cupboard for the scoop bags and the lead three times a day and I swear that I can hear her claws on the laminate every now and then. It's not the same when the postie comes and goes without a sound. Going to bed without going for "walkies" is just weird! Hey ho! Onward and upward. Thanks for all the kind words. Much appreciated. :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss Mike ! told my lab and he seems pretty cheesed off by it too 










All the best mate


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Sad news indeed, & tough on you, but the best decision for Millie. I lost my cat (Polly - 18 years young) earlier this year so know how tough a time it can be. Life goes on though & I always smile when I remember the good times I had with Poll, as I'm sure you will when you think of Millie.

All the best to you & your family


----------

